# Sticky  Helen Police Responds



## Helen Police (May 20, 2013)

I have read posts on the forum for the last few days and would like to thank you for attending and want to thank you for the positive attitudes regarding LE and the problem kids. I would like to respond and clear up some questions. First off regarding the call in of the GSP, our Agency has a total of 9 fulltime and 2 part time Officers. Due to shift assignments and 2 of those 9 working Security over night at the site, we are stretched thin. Friday night at the time of the problems we had only 4 Officers in the City for service, yep just 4. We needed help fast and that's why the call was made. Our Officers were told to give your members breathing room, I know myself overlooked 30 violations on Thursday alone. Remember if an Officer makes an arrest he will be out for over an hour, now make that 2 or 3 well you get the picture. The Officer on the 4 quad (a present from a local business) by Friday night had worked 14 hours had to drive 30 miles home to sleep for 5 hours to come back for another 16. I enjoyed talking and waving at a great bunch of folks, the GSP said they really enjoyed it. I have not spoken with Matt or Chris since the event (its ok guys you can call). As it stands now, it will be up to SoWo if you return, I cant speak for the City Commissioners, but I think they are willing. Now there will be changes and they will be discussed. It is my hope more dumpster will be put out. Upon speaking with the GSP Supervisor and some Commissioners, we would like to set up a burn out area or 2 and charge a small fee, this would be a secure location (crowd control). Also establish some type of paid sticker to allow you to drive on Edelwiess, controlled by your staff. Staff members working / riding with us for control. As for the Church video, Mr. "H" we know who you are and where you live, nice DL photo too. Our staff are willing to again work with you in 14. Thank you for your support.


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for taking the time to talk with us


----------



## enzoB5 (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for everything! I burn out area would be excellent, but a toll on the main drag would be a bit much!


----------



## MrsYareka (Dec 29, 2012)

👍👍👍👍👏👏 looking forward to 2014!


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

We love you Helen PD!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:heart::heart:


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

This is simply amazing!! Having been coming to this show since year one I was very affraid for its future. I would like to take the time to thank you greatly and understanding that the 99% are true and honest enthusiasts that love this show and there are a couple bad seeds. 

I highly enjoyed talking with a few of both HPD and GSP while at the show. Can clearly tell they are a great group of officers! 

We appreciate the hard work and understanding you bring to this show!!


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

AWESOME!!!!

Thank you for posting. I know for a fact my two kids had a run in with the local police and they were super nice!

next year I thought about getting a group of volunteers just to help with trash detail. 

This show WILL stay focused, clean, and respectful regardless of how large it grows as long as we keep it that way.

Thanks again for posting.

Respectfully,

A person who has gone five times and will be back again!


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Rock on guys. We really appreciate you very much. 

For the burnout box, it'd be really awesome if it could be tied into a charity. Maybe American Cancer Society since that's the one we donated to this year. Speaking of, thank you to everyone who donated!

See y'all next year!

Austin J


----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

Hope y'all have the 370z's DL also. Way more reckless than the guy in the church parking lot.


On a side note, show was awesome, can't wait to be back next year:wave:


----------



## Chadillac910 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have nothing but respect for the Helen PD and Helen, I just wish everyone did. I dont know why its so hard to Have clean, relaxing fun and respect the town. :bs:


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

You know everywhere we went we were told that the Shriners were waaaaaay worse than us. Go figure. Thank you for all you do HPD. :beer:


----------



## Falcon_punch (Oct 13, 2008)

That is awesome!

I didn't get to go this year but I'm making a solid attempt next year to attend.

I'm glad to hear that the local PD is willing to work with the guys that put this event together. It will make for a solid show! 

Thanks Helen PD and GSP!


----------



## Jmacs (Aug 26, 2009)

I spoke to both the male and female officer stationed at the Helendorf several times throughout Saturday, they were incredibly kind, and joked with me and my friends. Even as my beer count increased they never were annoyed and were having a good time laughing talking with our friend group. Very down to earth. Thank you for the response!


----------



## eppy03GTI (Nov 22, 2005)

Well done HPD. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jsu101 (May 30, 2009)

Great job and thanks from RCD Jacksonville Florida


----------



## oosalx (Feb 6, 2009)

*Awesome and thanks*

Much appreciated! It was my first year and although I did not witness a lot of the madness I am sure it happened. Thanks a lot for putting up with us. I hope to see ya next year!


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

Helen PD, I spoke to one State Trooper but want to say again... we apologize for all the *******s. Some of us that drive over 10 hours to come to your town are in fact responsible people. :thumbup:


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Hoping I can make it next year. The Helen PD seem to be awesome...


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

:heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

As a Vender and 7 time attender of the show, I have always been impressed with the police presence and tolerance for some of the nonsense that occurs.

I think that a Toll or a paid "parking/driving" pass would not be a bad thing at all, it would keep some of the trolling out, it would provide the city with further compensation for the mess that is inevitably left for them to deal with. A controlled area for burnouts and what not would be excellent it may even less the crowds on sidewalks.. especially if you could have it as a pass through area, one way drive in and peel, and continue out and the next guy comes through.. 

Anyway, AWESOME job, thanks again to all of the LE involved, and hope to see you all next year!! 

Sal


----------



## VDUB_TDI (Apr 24, 2008)

OCPD should take notes


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

VDUB_TDI said:


> OCPD should take notes


Agreed!

Thanks for everything HPD and GSP!


Sent by my phaser, set to stun.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

First and foremost, thank you HPD.

Taking the time to respond and reach out is awesome!

Both my fiancé and I will attend next year SoWo willing.

Also a big thank you to the show organizers and volunteers!!! The sacrifices made on your end do not go unnoticed.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow, I'm rather speechless, never in a million years would I expect the police department to create an account and respond, but to respond with such a positive attitude is just a dream come true. 

I would like to thank the PD for being so lenient, nice and well, i guess you can say, understanding. 

Ocean city, take note of this!!!


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Helen PD

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## El Romano Loco (Sep 8, 2000)

*Thanks for your patience and hard work! !*

I haven't posted on this site for a long time... but this more than deserves mine and many others' thanks. 

Although I am part of the NC H20 Tuning, I am speaking mostly for myself. 

I attended last year, but didn't get the chance to help out much, due to the fact that my wife was in military training, and it was a last minute idea to drive almost 6 hours with my two boys 7 and 4 at that time. We had the time of our lives, remembering and reminiscing our years living in Germany. It was a blast and I had no idea a town like this even could exist around these parts. I was in love with the town, people, food, beer, just EVERYTHING! I promised my wife we would go back this year, and we did! 

We had an awesome stay at a cabin not too far north of Helen, got there Wednesday and left Sunday. This time, we both helped out with the rest of our crew and I personally had the chance to meet alot more locals and I can say honestly that if I had a choice, we would never leave Helen. It has everything to offer that we want. So, I want to personally thank the entire Helen Police Department, the supporting Police Force and also all the local store owners, business and citizens, and a special thanks to the owners and staff of the indoor go-carts!!!... You all deserve alot for putting up with 3 crazy days of outsiders tearing up your city! Although most of us that attend, do truly respect your efforts, like everyone else knows, there is always a few that cross the lines. 

PS: Thx for letting us replace the clutch on the side of the main "strip" and sorry about the mess!! (I was the mechanic with the VW tech shirt)

Hope to see you all next year!!!! 

Thank you all again and we love you all!! (this is his wife  )

Adrian


----------



## Smokin Joe (Nov 20, 2011)

Y'all did a great job in my book!


----------



## tayfranklin2 (Apr 11, 2013)

A+


----------



## etk770 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Thanks HPD and GSP*

You guys rock! Thanks for all of your hard work. It was a great show, and I will certainly be back next year. Highlight of the show... Officer that stopped the 370Z had the best comment ever that drew a round of applause. "I thought this was a VW show!" I loved it. From what I witnessed, there were more non-VW violators among the crowd.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome stuff Helen Police


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

Thank You HPD. :beer:


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This was my first time in Helen and the first person I spoke to upon my arrival to your fine city was a HPD officer. We met several times over the course of the weekend and every time we had a great time talking cars...

All the officers were great, heck we even had one ask us if he could sign the Scirocco at the gas station. My dumb ass forgot to take a picture, as it would have been awesome.

My recommendation for next year is to charge a small fee to attend the show and use this money towards more security to help HPD so they don't have to shoulder the burden. More trash containers around the town would be a benefit as well.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

:thumbup: I think they did a great job! Allowed the 98% to have fun while handling business when someone crossed the line.


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

I thought HPD was awesome. Truly impressed. :thumbup::heart:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

VDUB_TDI said:


> OCPD should take notes


:laugh:


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Class act. Nice gesture for sure. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## brennenA2 (May 31, 2008)

I am also amazed that an LEO made an account and set the record straight. The HPD tolerance/understanding for the asshattery was beyond commendable. My hat is off to all of you fine men/women. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

It's amazing how much is still controlled with such a small staff of officers. Props to you guys for as much as you've done over the years for this show.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

That's about as cool as you could ever ask any PD to be X10. Props to HPD for keeping their cool when some of the show goers were not. A little self policing volunteers might go a long way towards keeping the stress off the PD, a way to punt the worst offenders from the show areas possibly might get some people to slow their roll if they knew the show was over for them.


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

First time at SOWO and I brought my four year old. Just wanted to say thank you to everyone (police and no) for making it a great experience, as well as one I felt comfortable sharing with my daughter  I never once worried about her safety, or ours, and never felt like things were "out of control" like all the horror stories I've heard about other shows. I'm glad they understand and that one or two stupid idiots aren't going to ruin it for us all! Thanks again!


----------



## aTOMic (Mar 12, 1999)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2Ee6xrIGhcY#t=82s


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

:heart::thumbup:HPD


----------



## murp (Sep 5, 2007)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## vr6gno (Jul 26, 2004)

ill admit that the high police presence was a little weird at first but but im glad they were there to take care of the nonsence that has grown over the years. thank you to the city, the police presence, and the SOWO crew and volunteers.


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

thank you so much for taking the time to get in touch with us. you guys are awesome. i think a toll on the strip is a great idea, it would keep the trolls/JDM/******** from causing trouble. nearly every single incident and burnout i witnessed was caused by a non-german car. i love this show and im glad every effort was and is being made to help it continue.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## cmhmco (Mar 22, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Sorry for the idiots that made you all have a rough weekend.


----------



## muzzleorder667 (Feb 8, 2008)

OCPD needs to read this.


----------



## SaleenSolution (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, I am speechless. It's so cool that the Helen PD has reached back out to the community, and taken the time to give us feedback on the event. I think the ideas presented are fantastic ideas. A few bucks for a permit to drive on the main drag, a paid burnout pit, and more dumpsters. I also think the idea presented on the first page of maybe having some volunteers for trash duty (perhaps waive their pit/drag fees for incentive) is an awesome idea. I'd do it, incentive or not! Well...maybe a SoWo shirt would be nice  but again, all of my respect and thanks to the Helen PD, and the GSP, for making this a safe and awesome event. From my group to you, thank you for letting us come and be a part of your awesome town.


----------



## turbo-y-zel (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow possibly the coolest thing I've ever read:beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I am making sure that I am on shift next year for SoWo... lol GSP.


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

Wow, what a great attitude from the Helen Police. Thanks a lot for your patience and hard work, it's not an easy task.

I'm sure that with all this experience, SOWO will get better and better every time :thumbup:

:heart:


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

I think all of the police officers were amazing, city, county, and state. Immediate response to trouble makers and not even a rumor of anyone being hassled. Cannot thank everyone enough.

As far as the burnout thing, I never really thought it was at all appropriate for this event. I think that behavior being around at all, even in a controlled area brings the wrong vibe to the show.

I usually stay on Edelweiss, I'm not really for paying to get to my hotel/condo.

More trashcans everywhere would definitely be a big help.
In response to one of the earlier comments, you don't need to volunteer to clean up, just do it. 

See everybody next year!


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## Pakkalakka (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, Awesome post.Thanks again for being so chill! :thumbup: We'll see you SoWo '14.


----------



## Novtec1 (Mar 6, 2004)

DownhillA4 said:


> Helen PD, I spoke to one State Trooper but want to say again... we apologize for all the *******s. Some of us that drive over 10 hours to come to your town are in fact responsible people. :thumbup:


+1 i know i picked up bottles and cans tried to clean up stuff as much as i can... but you cant stop stupid...

pretty kool you guys logged on and spoke out...:thumbup:


----------



## NotLowEnough (Mar 23, 2011)

Helen Police said:


> It is my hope more dumpster will be put out . . . Also establish some type of paid sticker to allow you to drive on Edelwiess, controlled by your staff. Staff members working / riding with us for control. As for the Church video, Mr. "H" we know who you are and where you live, nice DL photo too. Our staff are willing to again work with you in 14. Thank you for your support.


These sentences make me think we are being trolled. Poor grammar and syntax are not the hallmarks of a police agency's PR release, official or not. Additionally, if they really knew who "Mr. H." was, I doubt they'd be posting on the internet that they're looking for him )or commenting on his DL picture) without a full name and pictures accompanied with a number to call for information tips. Obviously, these are my personal experiences working alongside city police departments and no two are the same. So who knows. If this is really Helen PD, thank you for your efforts this past weekend. 

Any way you slice it, HPD and GSP were the stars of the show. Many thanks. Enjoy the silence tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup:

;-/


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)

I first and foremost would like to thank Helen PD for the amazing job they did with what little man power they had to control a small town filled with thousands of people. Second I wod like to thank them for open there town to us for the most amazing show ! Your professionalism is out standing . So thank you very much ! I would like to also say I am sorry for the problems that were caused by other car enthusiasts and for the disrespect that you might have revived . Thank you again Helen PD and to all the locals in Helen for allowing us .


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

Thank you very much Helen Police Department for doing all that you could to make it enjoyable for everyone!!!

I have had to deal with you guys due to a hit and run a couple of years ago and you guys were great!! 

:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## LiveDub (Jun 22, 2012)

This is mad good!


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Helen Police said:


> I have read posts on the forum for the last few days and would like to thank you for attending and want to thank you for the positive attitudes regarding LE and the problem kids. I would like to respond and clear up some questions. First off regarding the call in of the GSP, our Agency has a total of 9 fulltime and 2 part time Officers. Due to shift assignments and 2 of those 9 working Security over night at the site, we are stretched thin. Friday night at the time of the problems we had only 4 Officers in the City for service, yep just 4. We needed help fast and that's why the call was made. Our Officers were told to give your members breathing room, I know myself overlooked 30 violations on Thursday alone. Remember if an Officer makes an arrest he will be out for over an hour, now make that 2 or 3 well you get the picture. The Officer on the 4 quad (a present from a local business) by Friday night had worked 14 hours had to drive 30 miles home to sleep for 5 hours to come back for another 16. I enjoyed talking and waving at a great bunch of folks, the GSP said they really enjoyed it. I have not spoken with Matt or Chris since the event (its ok guys you can call). As it stands now, it will be up to SoWo if you return, I cant speak for the City Commissioners, but I think they are willing. Now there will be changes and they will be discussed. It is my hope more dumpster will be put out. Upon speaking with the GSP Supervisor and some Commissioners, we would like to set up a burn out area or 2 and charge a small fee, this would be a secure location (crowd control). Also establish some type of paid sticker to allow you to drive on Edelwiess, controlled by your staff. Staff members working / riding with us for control. As for the Church video, Mr. "H" we know who you are and where you live, nice DL photo too. Our staff are willing to again work with you in 14. Thank you for your support.


It was nice speaking with you on Sunday afternoon by the Haunted House and great to hear your perspective and ideas. Glad you found your way onto here and thank you again! :thumbup: :beer: (I was the Asian one in the group of people with cameras chatting in front of your truck)

To those questioning the validity of this post, everything posted here was said in person with a bunch of us while we were shooting cars and he even mentioned possibly posting on Vortex


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

aar0n. said:


> It was nice speaking with you on Sunday afternoon by the Haunted House and great to hear your perspective and ideas. Glad you found your way onto here and thank you again! :thumbup: :beer: (I was the Asian one in the group of people with cameras chatting in front of your truck)
> 
> To those questioning the validity of this post, everything posted here was said in person with a bunch of us while we were shooting cars and he even mentioned possibly posting on Vortex


I questioned the validity at first, but this statement alone made me realize it was indeed an LEO:



> Remember if an Officer makes an arrest he will be out for over an hour, now make that 2 or 3 well you get the picture.


Only an LEO would bring this up.

I actually have some advice for that for HPD for next year.


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## here4scenepoints (Jan 12, 2013)

VDUB_TDI said:


> OCPD should take notes


omg this.


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

in for church parking lot video of Mr. H


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

phill0046 said:


> Thanks for everything! I burn out area would be excellent, but a toll on the main drag would be a bit much!


^^this.


----------



## Mountain_Man (Mar 9, 2013)

Volk14 said:


> Wow, what a great attitude from the Helen Police. Thanks a lot for your patience and hard work, it's not an easy task.
> 
> I'm sure that with all this experience, SOWO will get better and better every time :thumbup:
> 
> :heart:


Hopefully Helen Police will keep this attitude going forward! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Mountain_Man said:


> Hopefully, the enthusiasts who attend this show in the future will adjust their attitudes going forward! :thumbup::thumbup:


FTFY. I hope this thread becomes a sticky so everyone can understand just how lenient Helen's Police Officers have been during this event. As it was said in the original post, these officers work long hours to make sure the weekend goes smoothly. Let us not take advantage of Helen's hospitality.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

HPD and GSP.

:thumbup: :beer: :heart:


----------



## GTIzks (Jun 25, 2012)

First timer here! And **** was it awesome. Driving from california next uear. Cant wait for 2014 so many nice and genuinely cool people, thank you all for the experience


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I support a toll on the main drag.

All day passes, or all weekend passes.

That way it cuts down on the idiocracy, and non SoWo'ers from driving down the street.


----------



## snoman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Helen PD was awesome and the burnout area sounds like a cool idea! Being my first SOWO I just couldn't believe how cool not only PD was but just about the whole town. As a car enthusiast we are usually not welcome not wanted in most public areas for shows, it was nice to feel welcomed in a town.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

If passes were done to drive through the main street or something then it should be only open to vw/Audis as the show is for those cars. Maybe do something like waterfest does with windshield displayed passes. 

These are all great ideas and like someone said I hope the openness and hospitality thought remains and doesn't change. Makes me that much more excited for 2014


----------



## IGotVDubbed (Oct 13, 2008)

What a bunch of stand up folks, it's great to see our community and Helen PD working towards a better SoWo 2014, it's awesome to see how they and us want to make the event better for next year, figuring a way to let the kiddos go be jack arse's somewhere else is the key.


----------



## dk5_gti (Feb 22, 2012)

:heart::heart::heart: cant wait till next year. 

*thank you HPD and GSP*

also I support no burnouts, I liked this show the best when everyone was relaxed and cruising. 

**maybe have an organized one on the strip almost like a parade?**


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dk5_gti said:


> :heart::heart::heart: cant wait till next year.
> 
> *thank you HPD and GSP*
> 
> ...


Plus VWAG is typically FWD or AWD, which does not make for good burn outs. :laugh:


----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

Savvv said:


> in for church parking lot video of Mr. H


Theres a thread


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

JoeJoe-ATL said:


> Wow,I wasn't able to attend the show bc my transmission went out a couple days before but to see a police force like that amazes me and makes me proud.Served 4 years in the Marine corps and did a tour in Iraq,I am not very pleased with many of this countries government. Just reading your Post HPD,it makes me feel a lot better knowing that there are actual good police officers out there on the street.


:screwy:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

All good ideas HPD, next year we will be sure to bring helmets for the ruckus's. I was the guy in the construction helmet riding around, only option we had at the time. Thanks again! :beer::heart:


----------



## venom_vdub (Jul 6, 2009)

Helen Police said:


> I have read posts on the forum for the last few days and would like to thank you for attending and want to thank you for the positive attitudes regarding LE and the problem kids. I would like to respond and clear up some questions. First off regarding the call in of the GSP, our Agency has a total of 9 fulltime and 2 part time Officers. Due to shift assignments and 2 of those 9 working Security over night at the site, we are stretched thin. Friday night at the time of the problems we had only 4 Officers in the City for service, yep just 4. We needed help fast and that's why the call was made. Our Officers were told to give your members breathing room, I know myself overlooked 30 violations on Thursday alone. Remember if an Officer makes an arrest he will be out for over an hour, now make that 2 or 3 well you get the picture. The Officer on the 4 quad (a present from a local business) by Friday night had worked 14 hours had to drive 30 miles home to sleep for 5 hours to come back for another 16. I enjoyed talking and waving at a great bunch of folks, the GSP said they really enjoyed it. I have not spoken with Matt or Chris since the event (its ok guys you can call). As it stands now, it will be up to SoWo if you return, I cant speak for the City Commissioners, but I think they are willing. Now there will be changes and they will be discussed. It is my hope more dumpster will be put out. Upon speaking with the GSP Supervisor and some Commissioners, we would like to set up a burn out area or 2 and charge a small fee, this would be a secure location (crowd control). Also establish some type of paid sticker to allow you to drive on Edelwiess, controlled by your staff. Staff members working / riding with us for control. As for the Church video, Mr. "H" we know who you are and where you live, nice DL photo too. Our staff are willing to again work with you in 14. Thank you for your support.



Thanks so much for taking the time to post. A burnout area is an excellent idea. :thumbup: I would pay a fee to do so haha. You guys(officers) were awesome! This was my second time returning. Was a blast as always. I will be returning for 2014

Thank you so much for your patience. I understand how easily things may get out of hand. I hope things can be worked out and held under control for future SOWO events. 

You have my thanks, along with many others!


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks, Helen PD! Thank you so much for realizing that for every asshat, there's many enjoying and respecting the laws of your town. This was our 4th SoWo and always been impressed with how HPD has handled things. Thank you so much for the thankless job of putting up with the troublemakers!


----------



## fatboyvw (Sep 27, 2009)

Chadillac910 said:


> I have nothing but respect for the Helen PD and Helen, I just wish everyone did. I dont know why its so hard to Have clean, relaxing fun and respect the town. :bs:


Couldnt have said it better. Thanks again GSP for trying to make sowo safe.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

GaugeDoisher said:


> Theres a thread


Looked thru page 1-3. Nothing. Post a youtube link. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome!

i completely agree with the burnout areas!!

Its all about organization, right?


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

I chatted to a couple of POs at the Helendorf who were terrific to deal with. 

They constantly told us to have fun and enjoy ourselves and just to stay out of trouble or do anything stupid. 

Some of the nicest police officers I have ever met around the world. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

:beer::beer::beer:


Trash cans and dumpsters needed. That's what we noticed was lacking throughout downtown.


----------



## biggygo (May 30, 2006)

impressed with this response from HPD - especially after the stories I heard from people attending the show.

apparently, the attendees were as put-off as anyone from Helen...maybe moreso


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Wooo. This thread is a sticky now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Welcome to VWvortex John and thanks for taking the time to make the post here. 

As to whether it is real or not, we've verified it, so yes, this is a legitimate post by the Helen Police Department.

Now, one small soap box from a guy that has been going to VW shows for over 15 years now...


SOWO is one of the very rare VW gatherings left that still has an old school laid back feel where people just come out to have a great time, check out some amazing cars and make new friends. This year however was the first time I worried about the future of this event. Every show that becomes successful follows the same pattern of getting bigger and bigger till it becomes nearly impossible to fully control the asshattery that goes on causing the local town/city it is held in to essentially ask them not to come back (H2O for example). While the show may bring significant revenue in, there is going to be a balance between that and the nuisance created. 

Unfortunately some of the mob mentality this year with people yelling things like "F the pigs" to police, driving with open containers of liquor in front of police (really, are you guys morons?) and the general stuff that happens when a large crowd gets together combined with drinking and more can all ruin a good thing. I know fully that you can't always control these things and they go on at a lot of shows, but I've also seen a LOT of great shows ruined over the years because of this stuff.

If just a few more people asked their friends acting like morons to chill a bit or take a drunk buddy home to sober up so we can all keep coming back each year, that would go a long way to help. If you really, really enjoy this show, everyone needs to do a little more to help make sure we can all come back next year. Chris and Matt dedicate a sh!t-ton of time to this and want to keep doing it. At the very least think about it for their sake.

-jamie


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

^ Well put.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Welcome to VWvortex John and thanks for taking the time to make the post here.
> 
> As to whether it is real or not, we've verified it, so yes, this is a legitimate post by the Helen Police Department.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

biggygo said:


> impressed with this response from HPD - especially after the stories I heard from people attending the show.
> 
> apparently, the attendees were as put-off as anyone from Helen...maybe moreso


Yeah the people we talked to in Helen didnt seem to think we were as rowdy as the bikers or Oktoberfest crew.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you Helen pd for putting up with us hooligans. :thumbup:


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> with people yelling things like "F the pigs" to police, driving with open containers of liquor in front of police (really, are you guys morons?)


Yes I saw some idiotic behavior... I didnt hear anyone yell at the cops though. HPD was nice and gave a warning for borderline activity which in most cases was enough to quench it. I dont know why people would yell at them when they were being so chill. 

Our group had a designated driver to shuttle us from our house on the hill to the show area, worked great.


----------



## valboeski (Aug 6, 2004)

HPD is all right with me!


See you next year Helen :wave:


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you guys :thumbup:


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you Helen PD! We come twice a year, by far one of our favorite trips. Got to chat with a couple of officers on Friday and they were really friendly. :thumbup:


----------



## chrischeez (Nov 29, 2007)

and this right here is why i'm going back next year. i love this town, everyone was so nice. not like ocean city, who we seem to bother and annoy. thanks guys. see you next year.


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

very awesome! with all these complaints i saw i was nervous there wasnt going to be a next year since i wasnt able to attend this year, see yall next year!


----------



## chrischeez (Nov 29, 2007)

Aonarch said:


>


Respetk


----------



## lhickle55 (May 22, 2008)

Yes I would like to say thank you as well to the police officers of Helen. They did an awesome job this year and in the years past. I was hanging with a group of people that got handed a note on Saturday night about burn outs being held at the tubing place. One of the gentlemen promptly handed the note to a passing state trooper and told him "he wanted to come back next year so he thought he would put a stop to this early." I love the town of Helen and I love the SOWO event. I honestly thought last year was going to be it. Glad it wasn't. People need to grow up and act like the adults you are and appreciate why we are actually there. Fun can be had, but at what cost? So to the officers and to Matthew Bounds and all of the show people, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdmjake (May 6, 2013)

*Kudos to the Helen PD.*

Your professionalism is appreciated and I look forward to coming back to Helen soon. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Helen Police (May 20, 2013)

*Update*

I thank you for your great responses, we had our Helen City Commission meeting this afternoon. Yes the event was discussed, however there was no discussion about not allowing the event to return. It was determined that more planning is needed and a few more Admin changes with the group. Again thanks and hope to see more great Superior German Technology next year. Now come on VWUSA come through with that Passat for a marked LE Patrol car, I am still waiting!


----------



## Moneybags (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks HPD!

I live in Chattanooga, and use Helen as a nice get-away twice a year, once for SOWO, and once for the Bavarian Run at the beginning of Helen's Octoberfest. I've spoken to and made friends with a few locals over the years, and quite a few business owners. I have heard that we're not the only event that gets crazy, but that doesn't give anyone an excuse to act like a bunch of drunk 4 year olds.

I love the burnout box idea, and have been to plenty of car shows (of all types) that used this idea.

I ESPECIALLY like the idea of the paid pass for Edelweiss, not only could the event organizers use this as a way to limit the traffic to just VAG cars, but HPD could also use them as a 1st warning (act dumb, lose your pass).

And I think the proceeds should go to help the city cover some of the expense of their LE's overtime.


----------



## tyfoon129 (Jul 25, 2003)

Nothing but respect for the HPD and the GSP. I feel like things were handled very well from a LE point of view. Thanks for being supportive despite the nonsense and shenanigans. See ya'll next year! :thumbup:


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

Knowing this, I am now more inclined to return next year. Great job, HPD, for being such an awesome group of people and ensuring that everyone has a good time! I, too, thank you for being so understanding. It bring much hope to the 98% of us who are actually respectful to the city and the major undertaking it goes through to make SOWO possible.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aTOMic (Mar 12, 1999)

*Seen this?*



Helen Police said:


> ...Now come on VWUSA come through with that Passat for a marked LE Patrol car, I am still waiting!












Nashville VW patrol cars

Belle Meade Passat Patrol car


----------



## casperslost (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank You Helen. I look forward to SoWo more then i looked forward to Christmas morning as a kid please dont take it away. 

Should create a troll patrol or something... unmarked cars that escort idiots to their hotel rooms and make pack their **** and drive them to the edge of town.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Helen Police said:


> I thank you for your great responses, we had our Helen City Commission meeting this afternoon. Yes the event was discussed, however there was no discussion about not allowing the event to return. It was determined that more planning is needed and a few more Admin changes with the group. Again thanks and hope to see more great Superior German Technology next year. Now come on VWUSA come through with that Passat for a marked LE Patrol car, I am still waiting!


If this happens, I will personally sponsor a decal package, as long as it looks like this(minus the ****ty HDR effects)


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Great understanding from a great PD! Thx and keep up the good work!


----------



## Reese! (Mar 11, 2013)

*Woo Woo*

It was a extremely fun weekend, although some "kids" where causing some trouble I'm glad everything ended up good. 

Hope to see you next year.


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

this is awesome! stay classy helen PD


----------



## vdubdezl (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow! This is awesome!


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Moneybags said:


> I ESPECIALLY like the idea of the paid pass for Edelweiss, not only could the event organizers use this as a way to limit the traffic to just VAG cars, but HPD could also use them as a 1st warning (act dumb, lose your pass).


This is great idea and I like that the proceeds could be funneled back to the town, but what about the people that are staying on Edelweiss? Doesn't seem fair for them to have no choice but to pay to come and go.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Are people really complaining about a $5 driving pass when its a free show? People happily pay $30+ just to enter other shows. I'd pay $30 to be able to do legal burnouts.


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Welcome to VWvortex John and thanks for taking the time to make the post here.
> 
> As to whether it is real or not, we've verified it, so yes, this is a legitimate post by the Helen Police Department.
> 
> ...


We need to make sure that this ^^^ is read for as many people as possible. 

Thanks again HPD for your hard work and patience :thumbup:


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I love that helen PD got on here! Its nice to hear back from them. I for one think there definitely needs to be a solution to cut down on the asshattery. Burnout box isnt a bad idea. A parking pass or something isnt a bad idea, i think it needs tweaking to work and not end up being more of a pain than its worth (key in the random people that dont buy a pass or didnt know there was a pass that would hold up traffic, be a pain, or have to turn around) :thumbup::thumbup: In for SOWO 8!!


----------



## GAVdub (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks Helen PD. You guys were very cool, especially with the couple bad seeds out there. I had a great time and have been the last 2 years. I will be there again next year! You guys Rock and I hope the show and the great city of Helen see much success in the future.


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

skydaman said:


> Are people really complaining about a $5 driving pass when its a free show? People happily pay $30+ just to enter other shows. I'd pay $30 to be able to do legal burnouts.


This.

If a $5 street pass is out of your budget, dont stay on Edelwiess ...problem solved. :wave:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

That's not the point, but I really don't feel like arguing.


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

It would also be to have only VW/Audi owners staying on Edelwiess ...which is more than fair since it is a VAG show, and while it does draw attention from other crowds it would be nice if he main attractions stayed VAG related! :wave:


----------



## Smokin Joe (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm thinking the best way to weed out the mouthbreathers would be for the HPD to ride around in an unmarked car. This would give them a way to see first hand who the trouble makers are and how to deal with them. That combined with limiting who/what cars are allowed to cruise the main drag would do a long way to slow down the morons. From my perspective that was right on the edge of where the burnouts were it was mostly JDM and non-VAG cars with Georgia tags (locals?) that were causing the most problems. Removing them from the equation would straighten out a lot of things. 

That and put out a ton more trash cans. I know it was often hard to find somewhere to put my trash. I even went so far as to get trash bags from the liquor store so we would have a place to put our emptys.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Smokin Joe said:


> From my perspective that was right on the edge of where the burnouts were it was mostly JDM and non-VAG cars with Georgia tags (locals?) that were causing the most problems. Removing them from the equation would straighten out a lot of things.


So, you're saying Helen needs to become a VAG-only town for this event? How would you plan on barring non-VAG vehicles from driving into/around the town? 



(this is a terrible, close-minded approach to trying to make the weekend go off more smoothly)


----------



## TErak66 (Nov 10, 2007)

I would like to say thank you to Helen police. This was my 4th time and always had a warm welcome by you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

Best vortex post ever


----------



## LMOTY (Dec 8, 2009)

Great job and suggestions for next year. It still seems like most the problems I saw were related to the non vag cars trying to one-up the vag cars. There will always be those that go too far. Otherwise great show, great town, and plan to be back next year. 
My big complaint was the "performers" at club escape. That was awful both Friday and Saturday. Yes I did try to go back Saturday night in hopes that it would be different.


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

son of planrforrobert said:


> So, you're saying Helen needs to become a VAG-only town for this event? How would you plan on barring non-VAG vehicles from driving into/around the town?
> 
> 
> 
> (this is a terrible, close-minded approach to trying to make the weekend go off more smoothly)


Agreed, thats taking it a bit far. The number of jdm cars I saw doesn't account for the number of asshats in attendance for the weekend.. and that number also didn't have me confused as to this being a VAG/Audi event. 

If there's a staged area for burnouts, I dont see a need to limit/pay for cruising Edelweiss to just VAG/Audi. Might also help to consider not allowing lounge chair camps to be set up ON the side walks or groups standing blocking passage on the sidewalk


----------



## uzi did it (Jun 29, 2010)

From everything i've read this year, i'm glad I didn't go and take my son or my M5. I feel like these shows are getting more and more out of hand, and unfortunately there isn't anything any police can do about it. Setting up a burnout area isn't going to stop people from still doing burnouts on the street. I just feel like these shows are so out of hand and full of immature kids who can't control themselves. If i ever do go to SOWO again, i'll be 100% sure to stay as far away from the helendorf as i possibly can. i'm too old to be dealing with this crap anymore. 

but HPD good on you guys for setting this all up and trying to make the best of the situation, i know your city makes much profit from this event. I know the HPD helped me out in an unfortunate situation 3 years ago. Though I had to come down to helen (10 hours away) again to prove the info GA systems had was wrong and i was jailed for no reason. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

son of planrforrobert said:


> So, you're saying Helen needs to become a VAG-only town for this event? How would you plan on barring non-VAG vehicles from driving into/around the town?
> 
> (this is a terrible, close-minded approach to trying to make the weekend go off more smoothly)


No one has ever said that. It was said to make Edelwiess a VAG only street, thats one road, and this year, and more than likely all upcoming years, that road goes through an extended portion of the show grounds. It only makes sense to have it limited, to have less people driving, and only VAG, through the show. 



PiSSAT4motion said:


> Agreed, thats taking it a bit far. The number of jdm cars I saw doesn't account for the number of asshats in attendance for the weekend.. and that number also didn't have me confused as to this being a VAG/Audi event.
> 
> If there's a staged area for burnouts, I dont see a need to limit/pay for cruising Edelweiss to just VAG/Audi. Might also help to consider not allowing lounge chair camps to be set up ON the side walks or groups standing blocking passage on the sidewalk


No one said all the asshats drove JDM, in fact it was mentioned numerous times that most appeared to be locals showing off in their big boy trucks.



uzi did it said:


> From everything i've read this year, i'm glad I didn't go and take my son or my M5. I feel like these shows are getting more and more out of hand, and unfortunately there isn't anything any police can do about it. Setting up a burnout area isn't going to stop people from still doing burnouts on the street. I just feel like these shows are so out of hand and full of immature kids who can't control themselves. If i ever do go to SOWO again, i'll be 100% sure to stay as far away from the helendorf as i possibly can. i'm too old to be dealing with this crap anymore.
> 
> but HPD good on you guys for setting this all up and trying to make the best of the situation, i know your city makes much profit from this event. I know the HPD helped me out in an unfortunate situation 3 years ago. Though I had to come down to helen (10 hours away) again to prove the info GA systems had was wrong and i was jailed for no reason.
> 
> :thumbup:


If you didn't go to the show, don't sit there behind your keyboard telling us how terrible it must have been. What you read online and what actually happened are not the same. When something goes very well, everyone enjoys it, when one thing goes wrong, certain people go home and turn into internet warriors. Clearly you have had a bad experience in Helen and are biased towards these people. 

I was at the show, and in Helen Tuesday - Monday, and the only night that got out of hand was Friday night, and even that was stopped properly and promptly when HPD felt like it need be. The ideas HPD have presented in this thread are great, and are ideas that most show goers were considering and discussing all weekend long. SoWo is a fantastic show with lots of local support, and if you think a small group of asshats will change that image, you are wrong.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

uzi did it said:


> From everything i've read this year, i'm glad I didn't go and take my son or my M5.


I'm glad you didn't go either.:laugh:

I'm definitely going to set up a volunteer list for trash detail. Anyone who knows the organizers, can you please IM their screen name so I can enlist as a volunteer.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

gambit420s said:


> If this happens, I will personally sponsor a decal package, as long as it looks like this(minus the ****ty HDR effects)



Forge could supply the hardware and giac the tune!


----------



## uzi did it (Jun 29, 2010)

Ozzker said:


> If you didn't go to the show, don't sit there behind your keyboard telling us how terrible it must have been. What you read online and what actually happened are not the same. When something goes very well, everyone enjoys it, when one thing goes wrong, certain people go home and turn into internet warriors. Clearly you have had a bad experience in Helen and are biased towards these people.
> 
> I was at the show, and in Helen Tuesday - Monday, and the only night that got out of hand was Friday night, and even that was stopped properly and promptly when HPD felt like it need be. The ideas HPD have presented in this thread are great, and are ideas that most show goers were considering and discussing all weekend long. SoWo is a fantastic show with lots of local support, and if you think a small group of asshats will change that image, you are wrong.


I've been to Southern worthersee the last 5 years. I remember how relaxed it was and calm, which is why i always loved it over any other show. but now its turning into H20 and waterfest. i guess that is to be expected. Nothing gold can stay. every single year it progressively gets worse and worse, its such a shame. I just feel like this scene is becoming uncontrollable and its just sad that people can't act like adults anymore. i blame it on the booze. 

You can call me an internet warrior, or a keyboard killer or whatever else names you'd like. I know MORE than enough people who went this year to tell me exactly how things went down. Doing a burnout is extremely dangerous, all it'd take is one guy to lose control and hit someone seriously injuring them. Hell, I heard a guy was doing a burnout with his family in the car, and them ran from the police. REALLY? put your family in danger? c'mon people lets be serious


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

uzi did it said:


> I've been to Southern worthersee the last 5 years. I remember how relaxed it was and calm, which is why i always loved it over any other show. but now its turning into H20 and waterfest. i guess that is to be expected. Nothing gold can stay. every single year it progressively gets worse and worse, its such a shame. I just feel like this scene is becoming uncontrollable and its just sad that people can't act like adults anymore. i blame it on the booze.
> 
> You can call me an internet warrior, or a keyboard killer or whatever else names you'd like. I know MORE than enough people who went this year to tell me exactly how things went down. Doing a burnout is extremely dangerous, all it'd take is one guy to lose control and hit someone seriously injuring them. Hell, I heard a guy was doing a burnout with his family in the car, and them ran from the police. REALLY? put your family in danger? c'mon people lets be serious


It wasn't as bad as some people made it out to be but it was definitely a lot stupider than in past years like you said and yes, drunk kids act like idiots. The guy who did that burnout with his family was a local in a Crown Vic, so that isn't a reflection on the SoWo crowd at all. The majority of actual problems involving police were from locals (this is straight from an officer). If you stayed at a cabin away from the Helendorf, you could have avoided any of the ruckus


----------



## uzi did it (Jun 29, 2010)

aar0n. said:


> It wasn't as bad as some people made it out to be but it was definitely a lot stupider than in past years like you said and yes, drunk kids act like idiots. The guy who did that burnout with his family was a local in a Crown Vic, so that isn't a reflection on the SoWo crowd at all. The majority of actual problems involving police were from locals (this is straight from an officer). If you stayed at a cabin away from the Helendorf, you could have avoided any of the ruckus


i hear you aaron, i just feel like i'd be putting my son in danger if i were to take him there. thats all i'm saying. H20 is more open and free, as to where helen is not. does that make sense? 



cldub said:


> So there I was. Just picked up my car from the show field and was taking it down the strip, when I saw this officer rush over to stop the Crown Vic. Didn't see what happened to make him stop the car, but when he got there he shoved his tazer gun in the drivers side window. The driver then decided it was a smart idea to roll the window up with the cop's arm still inside. That's when the cop pulled his arm out, ran around in front of the car, and pulled his gun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jussayin lol


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

gambit420s said:


> If this happens, I will personally sponsor a decal package, as long as it looks like this(minus the ****ty HDR effects)












Ok... Who can make this vinyl for me?


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

Lots of lamenting on how a few are ruining something so great...Did you or anyone in your group tell the idiots to STFU when they were yelling for burnouts? Did you tell the ones doing burnouts to GTFO? Did you clean up all the beer bottles, cans and cigarette butts before leaving town?

By showing up you are a volunteer, we all are, everyone that shows up dictates how the show goes and in the end control it's future. Picking up trash that is or isn't yours and putting the asshats in check is the responsibility of everyone. 

Besides that it's fun yelling at kids being idiots and seeing their faces change from  to  when you help them understand they aren't wanted or needed.


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

Ozzker said:


> No one has ever said that. It was said to make Edelwiess a VAG only street, thats one road, and this year, and more than likely all upcoming years, that road goes through an extended portion of the show grounds. It only makes sense to have it limited, to have less people driving, and only VAG, through the show.
> *Were there really that many non-VAG cars rolling through Edelweiss that limiting that road to VAG only would make a difference? I seriously don't think so.*
> No one said all the asshats drove JDM, in fact it was mentioned numerous times that most appeared to be locals showing off in their big boy trucks.
> *As many times as it was mentioned about locals, it was mentioned at least twice as many times (dont make me go count..lol) that excluding JDM from Edelweiss or even the entire town of Helen would solve the assahat problem*


I've been 4 of the 7 years and for how much the event has grown, it still has a relaxed feel to it if you know not to stay at motels too close to all the "action". I stayed at the other end of town, still within walking distance of the show grounds, restaurants and what not. Had a ball and will be back next year... probably with my kids.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

PiSSAT4motion said:


> I've been 4 of the 7 years and for how much the event has grown, it still has a relaxed feel to it if you know not to stay at motels too close to all the "action". I stayed at the other end of town, still within walking distance of the show grounds, restaurants and what not. Had a ball and will be back next year... probably with my kids.


Same. This was my fourth time and I had a blast.

We stayed away from the riff raff and had a great time.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

uzi did it said:


> i hear you aaron, i just feel like i'd be putting my son in danger if i were to take him there. thats all i'm saying. H20 is more open and free, as to where helen is not. does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> jussayin lol


Absolutely hear you on that about Ace and I don't blame you one bit for feeling that way. The officer in those pictures is the one who created this thread and he told us the whole story from his perspective. Basically, dude was an idiot local lol


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

Local idiots :thumbdown::thumbdown:

VAG :thumbup::thumbup:
Everyone else is like a crazy 8. :laugh::laugh:

The group of 3 Miatas doing 3 point turns on the main drag several times Saturday Afternoon :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## mktooslow (Feb 17, 2009)

I said thanks over and over again while we were there, and I will say it again now. The LEO, volunteers, organizers, and shop owners/emloyees have been great both years that we have attended. We stay outside of town to avoid some of the craziness, basically using SoWo as a family vacation that just happens to have an AMAZING vag based car show at th same time. 

Thanks again to everyone that puts in the work to make this event happen.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Since Helen PD was on here...I was wondering why we got stopped (along with all traffice coming into Helen) on Thursday? They were stopping all cars and calling in plates and Drivers license numbers. it seemed, Anyone else get stopped coming into town?


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

uzi did it said:


> From everything i've read this year, i'm glad I didn't go and take my son or my M5. I feel like these shows are getting more and more out of hand, and unfortunately there isn't anything any police can do about it. Setting up a burnout area isn't going to stop people from still doing burnouts on the street. I just feel like these shows are so out of hand and full of immature kids who can't control themselves. If i ever do go to SOWO again, i'll be 100% sure to stay as far away from the helendorf as i possibly can. i'm too old to be dealing with this crap anymore.
> 
> but HPD good on you guys for setting this all up and trying to make the best of the situation, i know your city makes much profit from this event. I know the HPD helped me out in an unfortunate situation 3 years ago. Though I had to come down to helen (10 hours away) again to prove the info GA systems had was wrong and i was jailed for no reason.
> 
> :thumbup:


People make it sound so much worse than it was. I took my 4 year old, she had a blast, and no problems. It is what you make of it


----------



## mushroom_toy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hopefully no roads besides showgrounds will be VAG only. Vws are cool and all and this is a VW site, I have no VWs and someday hopefully Ill have one in the stable who knows. Variety is nice though, and I was rather let down that there was no non VAG parking on the side of show grounds like there was last year. I walked the show on Sat afternoon, and the variety was lacking....the same 5 cars on the same wheels gets boring after a while. All of the oldies as well as a lot of the custom fab stuff was amazing....but lets face it there were a lot of cookie cutter VWs in the crowd. I like the event for the mix of vehicles (all german in flavour) rather than just strictly VWs. I met a lot of nice people (like usual) and I met a lot of douchebags as well....most of the douchebags I met were unfortunately in newer vws....with the higher than though attitude. Idk what to say about the show really. I had a blast and will continue to go unless they start shutting down streets to VWs only. Its fair enough that yall have the whole showgrounds, and the town for that weekend is pretty much a VW town so to speak.

Also a huge shoutout to Helen pd and GSP. Living in Georgia I know how bad stuff can be and the leniency was great and welcome. Burnouts, boozing, and other random crap comes with events of any kind, and should be expected. Its all in how its handled I guess!.


----------



## RebelRouser (May 25, 2012)

Awesome job HPD. :thumbup: Thanks for all you do, especially since SoWo is normally on police week. Also thanks for not letting some of the bad apples ruin it for the rest of us


----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

Helen Police said:


> I thank you for your great responses, we had our Helen City Commission meeting this afternoon. Yes the event was discussed, however there was no discussion about not allowing the event to return. It was determined that more planning is needed and a few more Admin changes with the group. Again thanks and hope to see more great Superior German Technology next year. Now come on VWUSA come through with that Passat for a marked LE Patrol car, I am still waiting!


Bet you won't bag a police car and drive it around next year


----------



## Ronin6 (May 19, 2009)

What I feel the HPD should do (and this is just my 2 cents and no I don't want change) is everyone that gets a ticket that shows up for SOWO should have to go to Saturday or Sunday Court. All those found guilty during this would have to pay a fine and/or do public service on Sunday at 6 am. Public service would consist of area beutification. Cleaning up the main drag that everyone drove on, around the hotels, and where the cars where parked. This would help the town to recover from the show and hopefully by making the assclowns that got in trouble put in a little of there own time it might help keep things in check.

Just an idea.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

People that didnt even go really need to stop dropping input about how crazy everything got and how terrible it is and how far the show went downhill and everything. You dont know unless you went there.

Non vag cars were the problem. Yes, i saw a few dubs doing burnouts here and there, but idiots in their miatas driving back and forth down the strip in front of everyone and people being belligerent in retarded looking cars were the real problem. Locals rolling up in their lambo doored chargers were to blame.

Yes, limiting the road to only VAG cars would ABSOLUTELY cut down on the BS that was happening. There were that many random people.

Some people may have gotten out of hand, but the show seems like it has grown and is still progressing. Just needs better organizing next year. And people to break up burnout line crowds and send home belligerent idiots that are causing trouble. I was there last year, i was there this year, and i'll be there next year. :thumbup:

/tired rant :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Ronin6 said:


> What I feel the HPD should do (and this is just my 2 cents and no I don't want change) is everyone that gets a ticket that shows up for SOWO should have to go to Saturday or Sunday Court. All those found guilty during this would have to pay a fine and/or do public service on Sunday at 6 am. Public service would consist of area beutification. Cleaning up the main drag that everyone drove on, around the hotels, and where the cars where parked. This would help the town to recover from the show and hopefully by making the assclowns that got in trouble put in a little of there own time it might help keep things in check.
> 
> Just an idea.


And this idea isnt bad :thumbup: some sort of community service or something forced onto people that are being stupid. Have a ticket issued and tell them they have to do a cleanup or something. If they try and get out or dont come then they pay a small fine. If they do clean up, then it gets dropped :thumbup:


----------



## VdubGtivr96 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Helen Police*

All it takes is for a couple of screw ups and alot of peer pressure (you know who you are) to ruin a show for everyone else. i agree with HPD Burn out area would be a great idea. If one of those cars would have jumped up the curb and hit a bunch this show would definitely be OVER. 

:thumbdown:


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

It doesn't have to be over, we just have to clean up. The show must go on 

Seriously, most people standing in that area are encouraging the burnout and if not, they're watching/expecting a burnout because they like to see that.


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

Thagodeus said:


> People that didnt even go really need to stop dropping input about how crazy everything got and how terrible it is and how far the show went downhill and everything. You dont know unless you went there.
> 
> Non vag cars were the problem. Yes, i saw a few dubs doing burnouts here and there, but idiots in their miatas driving back and forth down the strip in front of everyone and people being belligerent in retarded looking cars were the real problem. Locals rolling up in their lambo doored chargers were to blame.
> 
> ...


So much truth :beer::beer:


----------



## Ronin6 (May 19, 2009)

Thagodeus said:


> And this idea isnt bad :thumbup: some sort of community service or something forced onto people that are being stupid. Have a ticket issued and tell them they have to do a cleanup or something. If they try and get out or dont come then they pay a small fine. If they do clean up, then it gets dropped :thumbup:



They do something like this in a few cities where Spring Break happens. Yes they still have the jackassery but the ones that screw up help put the community back together and it works for them, so why not try it in Helen.


----------



## Ronin6 (May 19, 2009)

Rev. Longride said:


> Lots of lamenting on how a few are ruining something so great...Did you or anyone in your group tell the idiots to STFU when they were yelling for burnouts? Did you tell the ones doing burnouts to GTFO? Did you clean up all the beer bottles, cans and cigarette butts before leaving town?
> 
> By showing up you are a volunteer, we all are, everyone that shows up dictates how the show goes and in the end control it's future. Picking up trash that is or isn't yours and putting the asshats in check is the responsibility of everyone.
> 
> Besides that it's fun yelling at kids being idiots and seeing their faces change from  to  when you help them understand they aren't wanted or needed.


Preach on brother Rev, preach on.


----------



## krux turnNstuff (Mar 2, 2009)

My group found that the only nice locals around were the police that pulled us over or the lady's at the liquor store haha. Thanks for doing a good job and sorry for those that couldnt handle themselves and/or find a garbage can.. well worth the 21 hour drive. I enjoyed the officer laughing to our answer of "well sometimes" to the question "do yall drive like that up in New Hampshire" and then letting us off with a warning.. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

My company sponsors the show & would hate to see it shut down or even moved to another location.
Right after returning i suggested to Matt that instead of the town having to hand out tickets for burn out that the show have a roped off controlled safe area to allow such fun. 

I also thanks you & your fellow law enforcement workers for having us & joining VWvortex & giving us such great insight. 

WORK WITH , NOT AGAINST :thumbup:


----------



## TrentonH1 (May 21, 2012)

I was going to recommend a burnout contest or something similar to the lowdown showdown. I would definitely make it free though. I think some would take the risk of doing it in the streets to save a few $$. I would not make people pay to be on the main street just to keep up with the "free-ness" of SoWo, and that seems like a bit much.


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

TrentonH1 said:


> I was going to recommend a burnout contest or something similar to the lowdown showdown. I would definitely make it free though. I think some would take the risk of doing it in the streets to save a few $$. I would not make people pay to be on the main street just to keep up with the "free-ness" of SoWo, and that seems like a bit much.


The "free ness" is what is causing the problem. No one feels accountable. It's just a party that everyone is crashing.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow only 9 officers, man I work for a department of 2,700 and an event of this magnitude would require at least 30 cops, and maybe half of that overnight. Damn sir, I don't know how you do it, but keep up the good work.


----------



## vdubdezl (Oct 11, 2010)

I read somewhere on here that is an email address for the Helen SOWO committee. Does anyone know what it is?? I would like to send them my thoughts.


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

The "free-ness" will be going away. Hopefully that will weed out some of the asshats.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

BluishGreen1.8T said:


> The "free-ness" will be going away. Hopefully that will weed out some of the asshats.


They can charge whatever they want for the show but I doubt it will change much in the way of asshatery. Look at H2O, they charge $30+ and have way more asshats. Plus most all the shenanigans take place away from the show field. A bunch of us went down to Helen and had a good time but didnt enter the show grounds. Unless they are going to charge an entrance fee at the Helen city limits I dont think its going to weed out very much, but even then people will still pay $20+ to party in town with everyone else. They can charge to drive down Edelweiss which will help... but it will be a mission to get that organized.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

The one cop I talked to was quite helpful. Though I didn't realize he was on the phone when I talked to him, he was really nice.

Also PLEASE don't charge to be around SoWo, I wouldn't have been able to afford to just see all the awesome cars there.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Since you bumped this...

Helen PD/ White County Sheriff's Department are awesome. 

I chatted with a few local LEOs and they are all super cool, super relaxed, and very patient.

SD Lewis is a big time VW enthusiast. He was building VWs before half of the attendees were born. 

I heard people yelling some horrible things at some of the LEOs, including fat ****ing pig, oink oink, go exercise, ******* retard, etc.

You can all burn in hell. Karma will get you I promise you that.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Aonarch said:


> I heard people yelling some horrible things at some of the LEOs, including fat ****ing pig, oink oink, go exercise, ******* retard, etc.
> 
> You can all burn in hell. Karma will get you I promise you that.


Amen.

The LEOs were all very relaxed and lenient from what I saw. 

No reason at all for anyone to complain about them or bash them.


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

*FV-QR*

I had no issues with Helen PD.


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

My fav was the skinny dude that got escorted out of Helendorf with his go pro rolling telling them hes recording. I would have slapped him if I was the cop so I applaud their patients.


----------



## tman52 (Apr 3, 2013)

Got pulled over for having people in my hatch, cop was cool and laughed with us a bit. I wish they wouldn't have shut down the strip at night, but it's completely understandable why they did.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

This year definitely had more police presence than before. With that being said, the cops have all been really friendly despite the bigger and wilder crowd. One almost gave me an open container ticket but he let me throw it out and let me off with a warning. I love HelenPD and White County PD


Sent from my bowl of rice using Tapatalk


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

I saw one officer do the moonwalk in the middle of the street. 

I don't get involved in all the antics, but thought things seemed a lot more relaxed this year.


----------



## viveledan (Mar 18, 2014)

I went on saturday, from what i saw a lot of the minor issues that occurred were from some of the locals, one in particular, not sure if anybody else caught wind of this dude we were personally being taunted by some kid in a white mustang, chipped paint he was break checking people also tried to prompt a few people to race after that last time i saw him he was rolling up and down the strip antagonizing the crowd. just not a good look.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Helen/ White County is well aware of the local problem. 

And quite a few locals were ticketed and some were even arrested for doing stupid ****.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

From some of the photos and videos I have seen floating around, there should have been quite a few tickets issued to attendees as well. :facepalm:


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

Aonarch said:


> Helen/ White County is well aware of the local problem.
> 
> And quite a few locals were ticketed and some were even arrested for doing stupid ****.












Dudebro in a ford ranger saw me stuck in the mud trying to get out from where my booth was, and decided to light em up in front of me.

Dudebro should have thought that wasn't a good idea, especially with no license and alcohol in his system.


I got told to have a nice drive back to Canada, he got hauled off to jail.


----------



## KwikStix (Jan 30, 2007)

Helen PD and White County was awesome, for sure. Super nice folks, always had a smile on their faces and always waved. 

I will say that I saw more locals/non vag cars pulled than anything. Most of the vag/euro's pulled seemed to have it coming. Like the dumbass in the e36 that did the burn out on the strip right in front of the state trooper.... Trooper just got out of his car on the side street, walked out to the road and pointed at him instructing him to pull over lol.


----------



## GrantYoung (Apr 18, 2014)

KwikStix said:


> Helen PD and White County was awesome, for sure. Super nice folks, always had a smile on their faces and always waved.
> 
> I will say that I saw more locals/non vag cars pulled than anything. Most of the vag/euro's pulled seemed to have it coming. Like the dumbass in the e36 that did the burn out on the strip right in front of the state trooper.... Trooper just got out of his car on the side street, walked out to the road and pointed at him instructing him to pull over lol.



I yelled at the cop on the 4 wheeler in front of Country Inn & Suites to pull over a few guys...never moved. It was like the were ordered not to pull people over or something. Even saw a Mini with a girl on the roof drinking a budlight and he buned out around the corner onto Edelweiss. All he got was told to get the girl down off the roof, didn't even get lit up. By the end of the weekend I really was hoping the cops would tighten up a good bit. They did an amazing job though, and I definitely had a blast all weekend.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Feb 12, 2010)

I couldn't believe the police's patience given the number of people who were giving them crap. I thought it was a great show, and I had a good time. But I can't get over the general immaturity of the VW scene as a whole. I know it's not everybody and I met some really great people this year. I just wish a lot of folks would grow up some. /rant


----------



## Vipe29 (Feb 2, 2004)

I talked to one of the Helen PD officers on friday by going out of my way to walk over to him parked off the road to thank him for putting up with the stupidness of some, so that the rest of us could enjoy the show. I'm not sure how seriously he took me, but I wanted to make the effort to thank them.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

As was the case last year, the Helen PD was fantastic. Incredibly patient, respectful, and really put up with a whole lot of nonsense. The increased police presence definitely helped for sure and they seemed to have most of the craziness confined to the Helendorf parking lot at night. I mean people were taking selfies with the Helen PD Chief in the hotel lot on Saturday night and he looked like he was having a blast too :laugh:



GTIMike1.8T said:


> My fav was the skinny dude that got escorted out of Helendorf with his go pro rolling telling them hes recording. I would have slapped him if I was the cop so I applaud their patients.


I think he eventually reached an agreement with the incredibly patient officer and they shook hands. That said, another LEO who was off to the side watching the whole ordeal said to us "I wish someone would just choke slam him already" :laugh:



GrantYoung said:


> I yelled at the cop on the 4 wheeler in front of Country Inn & Suites to pull over a few guys...never moved. It was like the were ordered not to pull people over or something. Even saw a Mini with a girl on the roof drinking a budlight and he buned out around the corner onto Edelweiss. All he got was told to get the girl down off the roof, didn't even get lit up. By the end of the weekend I really was hoping the cops would tighten up a good bit. They did an amazing job though, and I definitely had a blast all weekend.


That kid was a mess, saw him chugging beers while in the Helendorf lot on Friday with his girl hanging out the sunroof. I think he eventually parked and was eventually just falling off a skateboard a lot lol


----------



## aeffertz (Dec 7, 2009)

Also want to give respect where it is due. The local PD was more than understanding and very polite/friendly. There are quite a few hooligans within the scene, I just hope they know that the majority of us aren't like that and respect their authority. :thumbup:


----------



## SaleenSolution (Sep 9, 2009)

I've gotta chime in here myself and applaud the local and state police at the show this weekend. They were all awesome, did a fantastic job controlling the craziness, and were extremely lenient. I came into the show this year expecting a lot of hard ass GSP/LEOs (due to last years shenanigans), and it was the exact opposite. I took the time to walk over to an officer standing on the show field, to ask a couple of questions and thank him for supporting the show. One of the questions I asked was in regards to Helen's open container law, and he couldn't have responded better. Paraphrasing a bit here "Helen does have an open container law, and you are not allowed to have alcoholic beverages outside of drinking/zoned establishments...with that being said, if the label is covered (coozie, brown bag, etc), and you're not acting like a jackass, no one is going to give you any gruff." They were great. Thanks again Helen PD, GSP, and any other law enforcement! I hope we get to hear from them again this year, and get their thoughts on what we can do to help out/make next year even better :beer::beer:


----------



## Helen Police (May 20, 2013)

HPD would like to thank our recent visitors to our City. Yes we had some folks that may have caused problems, but we have heard a lot of positive things about your visit. We look forward to seeing you back in the future. We hope you got home safely.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome. ^^


----------



## KwikStix (Jan 30, 2007)

You guys rock! Thanks for providing us another excellent year.


----------



## Helen Police (May 20, 2013)

Thank you for the good words. We will continue to strive to give you the best show in the world. We only ask that you give us recommendation to make OUR show better. I know Matt and Chris have given their soul to this and we think others need to step. We have requested that SoWo members get paired with our folks to help Police yourselves. Please feel free to add your own comments that we can look at to make 2015 "Da Bomb".


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

I really think you guys did a great job, and were very understanding about a lot of stuff... but probably could be a little less lenient with a few things. Over all though, great job. Thanks for putting up with us, look forward to next year!


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

Helen Police said:


> HPD would like to thank our recent visitors to our City. Yes we had some folks that may have caused problems, but we have heard a lot of positive things about your visit. We look forward to seeing you back in the future. We hope you got home safely.


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Helen Police said:


> Thank you for the good words. We will continue to strive to give you the best show in the world. We only ask that you give us recommendation to make OUR show better. I know Matt and Chris have given their soul to this and we think others need to step. We have requested that SoWo members get paired with our folks to help Police yourselves. Please feel free to add your own comments that we can look at to make 2015 "Da Bomb".


:beer:


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Jul 2, 2013)

Serious thanks to you guys in the HPD. This was my first SoWo festival, so I did not know what to expect. I was hoping it would be nothing like H2Oi in Ocean City, MD, where cars are notoriously ticketed for silly things that don't really threaten anyone (windshield stickers, negative camber). I saw none of that here. What I observed were law enforcement officers who were actively interacting with the scene while keeping the peace, and giving citations when explicitly necessary. I never felt threatened by the presence of the HPD— hell, I'd even say I felt safer that they were there. The speech that Chief Couch made to the Helendorf crowd on Saturday really attests to how cooperative HPD was with our antics. I can only hope it remains this way, and the Euro scene realizes how good we have it in Helen. See you in '15 :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

As has been said multiple times already...the Helen PD is comprised of folks with more patience and understanding than I thought possible. An amazing group of people that seem to get what their town is all about and do anything they can to allow the visitors to have fun while keeping them safe. Very tolerant, laid back and it would seem genuinely nice people. One of the reasons we at Forge come back year after year. No other town treats us as this one does.

I heard that the chief saved the night at the helendorf with a rather deft touch that mostly defused what could have been an otherwise disastrous end to the night.

Fire department is awesome too. They've plucked our truck from a ditch and usually fill our water tanks for us when they can reach us. Chief has an m3:thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Second time going to SoWo this year. I missed last year but heard of all the shenanigans that happened last year so was kind of worried to head back this year.. I have to say that Helen PD did a great job. Didn't see too many asshats causing trouble this year. I don't stay in town, I stay up in a cabin in innsbruck up the mountain to avoid any issues at night. Went to the Helendorf Saturday night and it seemed pretty chill. 

Helen PD keep up the good work, can't wait for next year.


----------



## KwikStix (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone got a video of the chief's speech at the 'Dorf?


----------



## eppy03GTI (Nov 22, 2005)

KwikStix said:


> Anyone got a video of the chief's speech at the 'Dorf?


This or cliffnotes of what he said.


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

KwikStix said:


> Anyone got a video of the chief's speech at the 'Dorf?





eppy03GTI said:


> This or cliffnotes of what he said.


I heard him start the chant" SoWo! SoWo! SoWo!", but thats about it. I would like to know what else he said as well!


----------



## KwikStix (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I got this dude out of a Ticket by telling the officer that they just needed to "Hug it out" and let me take a picture of it hahaha.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

*Sv: Helen Police Responds*



Helen Police said:


> Thank you for the good words. We will continue to strive to give you the best show in the world. We only ask that you give us recommendation to make OUR show better. I know Matt and Chris have given their soul to this and we think others need to step. We have requested that SoWo members get paired with our folks to help Police yourselves. Please feel free to add your own comments that we can look at to make 2015 "Da Bomb".


Not having been to SoWo, I just gotta say that by the sounds of it, by you coming on here and from what I read from others, many departments have a lot to learn from you guys. Wish all police was like this.

Huge respect :thumbup:


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

This was my third SOWO. I am impressed at how the town and Helen PD handled this year, even with the increased attendance numbers. Thank you all for your service, your patience, and your well-placed enforcement. Looking forward to being back next year.


----------



## Helen Police (May 20, 2013)

We continue to be pleased with the time you had at this year's event. Our Agency is a small 9 person Department with 4 part time Officers. We have 1 or 2 big events a month with little incidents, which is a testament to how we try to treat our visitors. Our Department is fully involved in our Community and we have a standing order that at least once a shift every Officer has to park and walk downtown and talk with the merchants, visitors and hand out badges to kids. After reading some feedback about the way things are done in other cities I think it comes down to who you hire, Police Officers or Peace Officers, there is a difference. Thanks and we too look forward to seeing our new friends again.


----------



## Smokin Joe (Nov 20, 2011)

Helen Police said:


> We continue to be pleased with the time you had at this year's event. Our Agency is a small 9 person Department with 4 part time Officers. We have 1 or 2 big events a month with little incidents, which is a testament to how we try to treat our visitors. Our Department is fully involved in our Community and *we have a standing order that at least once a shift every Officer has to park and walk downtown and talk with the merchants, visitors and hand out badges to kids.* After reading some feedback about the way things are done in other cities I think it comes down to who you hire, Police Officers or Peace Officers, there is a difference. Thanks and we too look forward to seeing our new friends again.


The bold part is doing it right! I've been to Helen 3 times now all for SoWo and have not had a bad run in with the Helen cops. They all seem to understand they live in a town with a party atmosphere and that as long as you don't act like an ass you will be ok. To me that's a fair agreement so I park my car, pour my beer into a cup and walk all weekend.


----------



## WERDNA75 (Jul 4, 2000)

*Helen PD*

The three years that I attended the show the PD for what I saw were very very tolerant and chill. It is such an Awesome town with good people ,and one of the best cars shows I have ever been to. Has anyone else thought to do a Police themed VW showcar ,and let the Helen PD Represent while the show is going on ? I think that would be pretty cool. Maybe VWoA could donate or loan a VW police package car or SUV to the town. Someone should prob. look into that.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

This was our 4th year at SoWo and we had a blast. After last year, I wasn't sure how the police presence would be, but I was very pleased. Every officer we encountered was very nice and never gave us a problem at all. I think it was a good balance of leniency and cracking down. Shutting down the street at night was a good move, IMO. From what I have heard, it sounds like those who were ticketed, really deserved it. As long as you weren't acting stupid, you were fine. I was really happy with this year. I felt a lot safer than I did last year (I was not a fan of the burnouts on Edelweiss as we were trying to walk on the sidewalk last year...).

Seriously, big thanks to the Helen PD and all the officers who were out that weekend. You put up with a lot for sure. I admire your patience! Thanks for allowing everyone to have fun, but also keeping everyone safe :thumbup: Looking forward to next years event already!


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

Everyone here who attended this show hopefully should understand having a police force like this that is VERY leniant unlike at H2oi. They fully understand we're all there to have fun and also bring a nice dose of revenue as well. Havent been to this show but a solid:thumbup::thumbup: for Helen PD who support this show every year


----------



## Helen Police (May 20, 2013)

*Department Vehicle*

WERDNA75, About a year ago we first contacted Audi and pitched a Department Vehicle, they were not interested. We contacted VWoA about the idea of a marked Vehicle and was contacted by someone from marketing in the Atlanta area. He liked the idea but said he would have to check to see if any dealer would be willing to try it. We have not received a response. The idea of a VW marked that will be used in the numerous parades and big events (3 millions plus visitors a year),would be a PR dream. The number of Facebook, Instagram, Flickr, Forum, YouTube videos and of course SoWo, would be outstanding. The offer was a loan for a year and the cost of up fitting would be borne by the Department. All insurance and maintenance would also fall on the Agency. It would be a win win for both VWoA and the HPD. We are completely open to the idea and would be proud to show the " Volkswagen Bad Boyz Experience".


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

Id love to see it happen


----------



## KwikStix (Jan 30, 2007)

This needs to happen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vipe29 (Feb 2, 2004)

Helen Police said:


> WERDNA75, About a year ago we first contacted Audi and pitched a Department Vehicle, they were not interested. We contacted VWoA about the idea of a marked Vehicle and was contacted by someone from marketing in the Atlanta area. He liked the idea but said he would have to check to see if any dealer would be willing to try it. We have not received a response. The idea of a VW marked that will be used in the numerous parades and big events (3 millions plus visitors a year),would be a PR dream. The number of Facebook, Instagram, Flickr, Forum, YouTube videos and of course SoWo, would be outstanding. The offer was a loan for a year and the cost of up fitting would be borne by the Department. All insurance and maintenance would also fall on the Agency. It would be a win win for both VWoA and the HPD. We are completely open to the idea and would be proud to show the " Volkswagen Bad Boyz Experience".


We have a local PD here in Nashville, TN that uses Passat TDIs. I have a buddy that works there & drives one & it is awesome. It's the Belle Meade PD if you want to try to get info about who they've been working with.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Helen Police said:


> WERDNA75, About a year ago we first contacted Audi and pitched a Department Vehicle, they were not interested. We contacted VWoA about the idea of a marked Vehicle and was contacted by someone from marketing in the Atlanta area. He liked the idea but said he would have to check to see if any dealer would be willing to try it. We have not received a response. The idea of a VW marked that will be used in the numerous parades and big events (3 millions plus visitors a year),would be a PR dream. The number of Facebook, Instagram, Flickr, Forum, YouTube videos and of course SoWo, would be outstanding. The offer was a loan for a year and the cost of up fitting would be borne by the Department. All insurance and maintenance would also fall on the Agency. It would be a win win for both VWoA and the HPD. We are completely open to the idea and would be proud to show the " Volkswagen Bad Boyz Experience".


We are still working with our contacts at VWoA to make this happen.


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

You may have more luck marketing it as a DARE vehicle. Helping kids make the right decision when it comes to drugs and alcohol. I have the Beat the Heat Drag Jetta that was at the NGP Booth. Getting the right pitch is the hardest part and I think a DARE style VW would might be the way to go.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Jul 2, 2013)

Beat the Heat said:


> You may have more luck marketing it as a DARE vehicle. Helping kids make the right decision when it comes to drugs and alcohol. I have the Beat the Heat Drag Jetta that was at the NGP Booth. Getting the right pitch is the hardest part and I think a DARE style VW would might be the way to go.


"Burnouts are my antidrug" :laugh:


----------



## Malicious_Whip (Oct 10, 2007)

Helen Police said:


> WERDNA75, About a year ago we first contacted Audi and pitched a Department Vehicle, they were not interested. We contacted VWoA about the idea of a marked Vehicle and was contacted by someone from marketing in the Atlanta area. He liked the idea but said he would have to check to see if any dealer would be willing to try it. We have not received a response. The idea of a VW marked that will be used in the numerous parades and big events (3 millions plus visitors a year),would be a PR dream. The number of Facebook, Instagram, Flickr, Forum, YouTube videos and of course SoWo, would be outstanding. The offer was a loan for a year and the cost of up fitting would be borne by the Department. All insurance and maintenance would also fall on the Agency. It would be a win win for both VWoA and the HPD. We are completely open to the idea and would be proud to show the " Volkswagen Bad Boyz Experience".


I honestly think that you all could easily get the funds on your own to accomplish this! I would use social media to help with crowd funding this project! I mean seriously. With the amount of talent, venders and everyone who attends SOWO I would think we could take care of it really fast.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Malicious_Whip said:


> I honestly think that you all could easily get the funds on your own to accomplish this! I would use social media to help with crowd funding this project! I mean seriously. With the amount of talent, venders and everyone who attends SOWO I would think we could take care of it really fast.


lol. Yeah right, the kids that go to this show wont donate ****. Just check the numbers for the past years combined total donated to Relay for Life. Probably not enough for a descent set of wheels.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Is Helen PD going to actually ticket people for acting like high school kids away from their parents for the first time at spring break? I watched several people do burnouts, get pulled over and let go with a warning. What kind of crap is that?
To me, this gives the others the green light on acting like a fool. Any other town, the impound yard would be over flowing. The income for the week would be filling your pockets to help pay for the extra police y'all need to handle the locals and kids acting dumb all day and night. 
I've been every year and can say that these last 3-4 years have been going down hill.
Also, I had to ask one officer a question on Saturday morning. A few of us were volunteering our time to help the organizers on the street that was supposed to be closed on Edelweiss to euro only. When I approached the vehicle and asked him a question about the roads, he simply looked at me and rolled up his window and the got on his phone and ignored me. Seems to me the town just wants the money without having to do a thing... Hope to see changes in 2015. If not, someone will get hurt or killed when some kid loses control. Such a shame to watch a good thing get ruined by a handful of bad apples most of which don't even drive VW's.


----------



## moarbass (Feb 4, 2015)

*HPD*



Helen Police said:


> We continue to be pleased with the time you had at this year's event. Our Agency is a small 9 person Department with 4 part time Officers. We have 1 or 2 big events a month with little incidents, which is a testament to how we try to treat our visitors. Our Department is fully involved in our Community and we have a standing order that at least once a shift every Officer has to park and walk downtown and talk with the merchants, visitors and hand out badges to kids. After reading some feedback about the way things are done in other cities I think it comes down to who you hire, Police Officers or Peace Officers, there is a difference. Thanks and we too look forward to seeing our new friends again.


Thank you in advance. Like the others said, thanks for the support and helping us have a good time safely within reason.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol. Gay. ^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r32broski (Apr 15, 2011)

KwikStix said:


> Yup, super gay. Thanks for your comments.


this could be really cool but it needed to be started in may of last year. maybe flow the funds to sowo 2016?


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

I would agree, that it would have been better to start it next year, but it may work if you start it now and work torwards 2016. I recently started a Gofundme page for my Beat the Heat car, but havent had very much luck even with Facebook. So far I have raised $5 in a month. If you can get some large companies in the VAG scene to promote the Gofundme site, it will definitely help you.


----------



## KwikStix (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I guess the idea wasn't as popular as I had imagined. Oh well. I have emailed gofundme to issue refunds to the people that have donated. 

Would have been awesome to see a slammed passat with police lights on it at the show one year.


----------



## Helen Police (May 20, 2013)

*SoWo 2015*

INFORMATION RELEASE
SoWo 2015

We would like to welcome our visitors to the 2015 Southern Worthersee (SoWo) for the week of May 11 – May 17. We are looking forward to seeing our friends from last year and look forward to making new ones this year. We will try to update any info on our Facebook page, to include upcoming traffic changes, within the next few days. We have been working since last year to continue to improve our relationship with your event. Our Chief of Police has constantly been in contact with the organizers of the event, to clear up any problems in the past. We are here to help you to have safe and exciting event showcasing great German technology. The population of White County is 26,000+ and the estimates for this year’s event are 23,000+, which makes this event the size of our City’s Oktoberfest in one weekend. As you can plainly see this event will almost double our entire County’s population. As you can imagine, this can put a strain on services, infrastructure and roads. Therefore, we will be enacting traffic changes during the event, in order to maintain traffic flow and response by Emergency Services. The City of Helen is open to all persons and their legally registered and operated vehicles. The organizers of the event have contracted out private property for the show, vendors and parking. We do not control or enforce this parking as it relates to permission to park; this is up to the organizers. We will not discriminate as to what legally operated vehicles travel on public roadways, unless that roadway is closed to traffic. The City Commissioners in an open meeting voted to give the Chief of Police the ability to close any City maintained roads at his discretion. We simply do not care what type of car you drive, as long as you are not violating State Law or Local Ordinances. Our Officers are given full discretion on violation charges, we do not have a quota and violators are given warnings where appropriate. We will not tolerate any violation that is a hazard to bystanders and could cause injuries. We also will not tolerate damage to public or personal property, to include the type of vehicle you drive. If you are caught in the act of vandalizing or destroying this type of property or vehicle, you will go straight to Jail. We can assure you your SoWo experience will be over. We know that some drivers believe they are Formula 1 drivers, but even professional drivers will tell you cars are mechanical marvels that can break at any time. We understand you are proud of your work on your vehicles and love to show those around you the power they possess, but doing “burn outs” in a crowd is dangerous and can result in injury or death. Leave that for a controlled environment, not the streets of our City. The City of Helen has Ordinances against Open Containers on any public spaces. If you are caught with a visible container of alcohol you may be charged with that offense (Fine $387.00). We also have a No Camping within the City Limits, which includes sleeping overnight in a vehicle. 
We have received information that our Tubing Companies will be opening early this year and will be in operation for the event weekend. We would like to remind you, it is a violation of a City Ordinance to tube with a cooler and being in possession of alcohol during your trip down the river. Again all these type violations are enforced at the Officers discretion. This info is our attempt to not only welcome you but also give you fair warning in advance so we can stop any rumors that may be out there. 
This year all of our Officers will be on duty and we will be aided by Deputy Sheriffs and a large contingent of Georgia State Patrol and which will include their Aviation Unit. All Officers will be working extended hours and will be stressed by this event, please keep in mind they are at work and not able to spend time with their families, so that you can have a safe and great event.
Those that will be using Drones during the event are reminded to use these devices with respect for privacy and for the public’s safety. Please be aware of low flying Law Enforcement aircraft that could come in contact with Drone vehicles.
Our Agency and Officers are not only here for to enforce Laws and Ordinances, but we are also here to assist you in having a great lifetime memory of your SoWo experience. We hope you will enjoy and respect the special beauty that is the Alpine City of Helen.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

KwikStix said:


> Well I guess the idea wasn't as popular as I had imagined. Oh well. I have emailed gofundme to issue refunds to the people that have donated.
> 
> Would have been awesome to see a slammed passat with police lights on it at the show one year.


I tried to tell you on facebook also. And you argued that they don't make much money as a small department and that I didn't understand how that works... Seeing as how I was banned for seven days for trying to tell you. I would just like to put this out there. Toureg. 










Hope everyone has a great weekend! See you there!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

dubluv2003 said:


> I tried to tell you on facebook also. And you argued that they don't make much money as a small department and that I didn't understand how that works... Seeing as how I was banned for seven days for trying to tell you. I would just like to put this out there. Toureg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a photo shop. They do not have a VW Police Car.


----------



## KwikStix (Jan 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> This is a photo shop. They do not have a VW Police Car.


^^this. 

Hope you enjoyed your time being banned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 207carney (May 17, 2012)

On behalf of all of us civilized showgoers, we are deeply sorry Helen and Helen PD for the unneccesary mobscene that took over the town tonight. Thank you for your ridiculous patience and understanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

207carney said:


> On behalf of all of us civilized showgoers, we are deeply sorry Helen and Helen PD for the unneccesary mobscene that took over the town tonight. Thank you for your ridiculous patience and understanding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto. This is ridiculous!:thumbdown:


----------



## 207carney (May 17, 2012)

mk6_myke said:


> Ditto. This is ridiculous!:thumbdown:


Super bummed out on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KwikStix (Jan 30, 2007)

Seriously... After seeing some of the videos and hearing some reports of what's going on (And hearing it outside my condo window) I'm pretty ashamed of what happened tonight. I heard it's still mostly outcasts doing the majority of the nonsense, but our vag-group is encouraging it all. 

If there is another sowo... It's gonna be on lock down next year. 

I blame the millennials


----------



## 207carney (May 17, 2012)

Honestly hope its on lockdown next year, I'd like to cruise the strip at night without worrying about people reaching in my car and screaming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

And this is why we can't have nice things.:thumbdown:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

207carney said:


> On behalf of all of us civilized show-goers, we are deeply sorry Helen and Helen PD for the unnecessary mob-scene that took over the town tonight. Thank you for your ridiculous patience and understanding.


seriously, i have no idea what these people were thinking or why but it is absolutely absurd.


----------



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

You guys must know that the chief of police allowed 30 minutes to do all the but outs you want. This is a fact. That was the peak of the mob.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

yes well aware of that... referring to the idiocy that ensued after and the tremendous amount of rubbish, debris and destruction of a town.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

207carney said:


> Honestly hope its on lockdown next year, I'd like to cruise the strip at night without worrying about people reaching in my car and screaming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to be able to drive back to my hotel room without sitting in traffic for three hours.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

lol. sad but true.


----------



## Wetzeb (Jan 5, 2012)

water_wetter said:


> You guys must know that the chief of police allowed 30 minutes to do all the but outs you want. This is a fact. That was the peak of the mob.


I talked to my wife about this. Is it possible that this was allowed so that it would hopefully bring some order to a crowd that was on the verge of getting out of hand? There was how many for the police force? There was no way for what little amount of police they had to be able to control the crowd of that size. I believe they was hoping that if they showed us some respect, they would receive the same amount back. I'm glad my family wasn't able to afford to stay in town, but had to camp out of town, and away from everything. It made getting to and from the show a pain, but knowing that my 4 year old son was safe was worth the wait of traffic.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I hope that was the thought process behind allowing them to do burnouts. If so :banghead:.

and if it was its a damn shame, the police have enough respect for them to even allow it and they(crowd) turn around and totally blow it back in their faces


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

Cant wait to hear how bad sowo was from all the people that weren't there.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

that ship has already set sail lol


----------



## Schmitty13 (Dec 14, 2011)

Was there...For a while there I actually thought I had shown up to a BMW/Import/Truck show. Had a lot of fun hanging out in the parking lots and kicking back some beers with actual car enthusiasts while all the kids acted a fool and vape'd non-stop...sooo many vapers. It was a little embarrassing and if anyone watched the town hall meeting the weds. after you will know that they voted down the show next year. Sorry Helen PD...you guys did everything you could and were really cool even when people were not. Great job!:beer:

SOWO 2015 official motto: "DO A BURNOUT" :facepalm:


----------

